# Bee pollen



## Aly

Here are some pics of the babies having some of their favorite...bee pollen. I buy it often and love it and started giving it to them a few months ago. It has alot of health benefits. Anyways, this is Ziggy's first time trying it and he loved it.


----------



## Laura

Thats great that he loves it  I have never seen it like that, do you buy it at a health store?


----------



## Aly

laurago said:


> do you buy it at a health store?


Yup- it comes in a little jar. It's a little pricy but it has ALOT of benefits..acctually a person could live stricly off it. My grandfather has a honey bee farm in Romania so we grew up with alot of bee products.


----------



## Laura

I just might have to find some and try it


----------



## DeBree420

YUM!
i love bee pollen...
we get really good organic honeycomb from a guy in a tiny town close by...
mmmmmmmm
spoilt babies!


----------



## Aly

I love honeycomb too!!!


----------



## Bea

I've never seen bee pollen before!  Your guys certainly look like they love it.


----------



## Tiki

I've never seen it before either. It looks really good, and Baby & Ziggy are as cute as always.  For Christmas I got all these beeswax products.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Looks good  I guess the flowers the pollen comes from are safe for birds. What does it taste like and how do you eat it?


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Looks good  I guess the flowers the pollen comes from are safe for birds. What does it taste like and how do you eat it?


I've given it to them several months now with no problems. It tastes sweet- I eat it as is.


----------



## DeBree420

mmmmm.... i must go get some!


----------



## nic bike

It looks very tasty! If I see any for sale here I'll have to buy it!


----------



## Aly

They don't sell it at the regular supermarket here-you have to go to a health food store.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I should try and get some. I have seen a bee store around here before


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I should try and get some. I have seen a bee store around here before


You should - do a search and see how good it is for you..and your birds too. I would love to have a bee store here..minus the bees..lol


----------



## Boomberry

Ooooh Im getting some too


----------



## Plukie

I've never heard of it, but I'm going to search Holland & Barrett Health Foods and see what I come up with.


----------



## Aly

I'm sure you'll find it. It's pretty popular. There are alot of things out there that says it's the only complete food in the world, meaning it has everything you need all in one little bead.


----------



## DeBree420

... and we can all thank Aly for our good health! 
i had almost forgotten about bee pollen, hadnt had it since i was a kid....
thanks for reminding me!


----------

